# Titleist 913 D2 Driver Fitting - Titleist National Fitting Centre - Kings Acre



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Titleist 915 D2 Driver Fitting - Titleist National Fitting Centre - Kings Acre*

I was the highest bidder back in October for a New Titleist 915 Driver in the HGCC Auction in aid of Help for Heroes.
Today was the first appointment I could get so that's were I've been.

Found the place no problems, Fitting Centre opens at 12:15 on Mondays and I was the first appointment.

I was met by Graeme the resident Pro, made to feel very welcome, discussed the reason I was there, asked what clubs I had with me, gave me a bucket of balls and suggested I get a wedge, mid iron and Driver and warm up on the range,

After about 10 minutes he came out and we went into the Titleist Bay.

He explained the set up of the bay, shaft, Grips, balls and Trackman and then asked about me and how I was currently playing, Handicap, shot shape, frequency etc.

I then hit approx 15-20 balls with my current Driver, which is the 913 D2 with a S+ Blue 62 R set at 10.5 degrees. we discussed my results from Trackman and also what he observed.

We then started off with the 915 D2 with the same shaft, again hitting 10-15 balls, we then looked at Trackman and by simply using the 915 head I had improved my ball speed by 1 mph and my smash factor had risen from 1.48 to 1.50 the launch angle had stayed pretty much the same at 12.5 degrees but my spin rate had dropped from 2857 to 2498 carry had improved from 202.6 to 205.4 and my total yes from 226.8 to 232.2. so instant improvement but not by loads.

We then tried different shafts, RIP Alida 70 R, this brought my spin down, my carry down to 198 but the total was 227, what he was trying to get was a better carry at the same time as reducing spin.

The shaft we settled on was the Rogue Black 70 R, ball speed was pretty much consistent at mid 134-135 as well as the smash factor being at 1.49, launch angle with the face sat at A1 was 12.1, spin rate 2230, carry was 204.8 with a total of 235.5

He suggested this was the right set up for me and with my Handicap currently at 14 and me looking to improve he suggested this gave flexibility, to show this he changed the hosel to B2, simply raising the toe of the club thus helping to draw the ball,

With that I hit a higher spin rate at 2745 giving a carry of 211.8 and a total of 235.1.

We have left the club at these settings suggesting as I improve I go back to A1.

Overall I left very happy, felt I had been well looked after, Graeme was superb in his approach a couple of times giving explanations in very simple stupid terms.

If it works it will get me just under 10 yds carry and 10 yds roll.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 12, 2015)

Top write up mate glad you had a great day , knew you would


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wayman (Jan 12, 2015)

Good write up Paul

What club do you play at?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just moved to Seaham GC on 1st Jan


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice read, well done. Incidentally your driver stats (from speed, to carry, smash factor etc) are almost identical to mine when I tried my X2 hot on a launch monitor


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Great review and good to hear that you had a good experience


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheers Everyone


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent write-up.

Does show that while improvements can be made, they are generally not as dramatic, from a reasonably good 2YO setup, as some of the hype would suggest!

I'm sure though that with a bit more confidence in the Driver, further gains will come.


----------



## Kahanho0 (Jan 14, 2015)

Having just returned from a wonderful autumnal round at Market Rasen and District Golf Club i just had to write a review of my experience . I'm going to keep it short and sweet even though i could go on forever about how good it was. In precis, the pro Joel is great ambassador for the club, very welcoming, enthusiastic and full of advice and help. The course is first class and tests every club in the bag. To call a signature hole would be almost impossible as the majority of them are memorable but the 1st, one of the toughest opening holes anywhere and the stroke index 1 13th were the standouts for me with the latter's green framed by majestic pine trees and protected by a brook in front. This really is golf at it's best and is a must play for all golfers .


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Excellent write-up.

Does show that while improvements can be made, they are generally not as dramatic, from a reasonably good 2YO setup, as some of the hype would suggest!

I'm sure though that with a bit more confidence in the Driver, further gains will come.
		
Click to expand...


Ye its interesting really as I think in the GM video talking about the 915 drivers Titleist had claimed that even 913 users would gain performance with the 915 model. I use a 915 and my launch and spin is near perfect for my swing speed. I think I shall stick as there is not enough here to call it a large gain and a lot of what we are seeing will be strike dependent. I guess what we cant know and never really know is how if the performance is better on bad strikes.  I guess that is a performance gain in reality if it is more forgiving.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Titleist 915 D2 Driver Fitting - Titleist National Fitting Centre - Kings Ac*

Nice write up. 

It's a great facility, isn't it? I was a member at Kings Acre until June last year and use the practice range all the time. It's (IMHO) the best practice range in Scotland. Indeed anywhere I've been.

Graeme, the Titleist chap, is great. I booked in for a driver fitting session with him once. Was looking to upgrade from the Titleist 907 D1 to the 913 D2. Unfortunately, on the day there was an unexpected snow storm and the range was covered in snow, the temp had gone down to -2. Understandably I couldn't hit a thing that day. I was freezing in spite of the heated bay and I couldn't find the middle of the clubhead once (very unusually) so the fitting session was really a waste of time. He very kindly agreed to another free session. Top man.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2015)

Short update to my 915D2, had it a month now and have played it 5 times, comparing it with my 913 on the same course, Seaham GC, I am averaging 24 yds further up from 192 to 216 and my fairway accuracy has increased from 56% to 66%, all stats collected using Game Golf, early days but I am pleased, hopefully it will continue or at least not drop.


----------



## winty57 (Feb 14, 2015)

sounds like a worthy investment, hope you keep it going, will be trying the 915 at the GM Titleist brand day on thursday looking forward to it


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 15, 2015)

Loving mine, it's much longer than my old callaway. Same shaft as the OP except in stiff.


----------

